# Predator Quest



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I met Les Johnson at the 2010 Predator Expo--and I got to meet him and his New Bride this week-end at the U.P. Trappers convention In Escanaba Mi { U.P. Heh!!}-----What a great Couple---Les put on a Great Seminar enjoyed by all--Funny even a OLD COOT can learn something New







----Les and his wife are real down to earth people and real well liked---His booth always had people around asking questions and looking for autograph's---My Hat is off to them --being able to make a living from hunting coyotes selling calls and filming .Doing what you love to do---Here's a pic of them-----sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice, I've always wanted to meet him.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great time was had by all Skip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like a good time SB......


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

predator quest is my fav show to watch I am a big fan of less.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Skip, wish I was that young again!! Sigh---Unfortunately the outdoor channel I dont get. But we get everything else. Seems DirectTv wants to stick it to outdoorsman. They have it in some kind of sports package thing. Always trying to squeeze more money out of people. Im not a tight wad, but dont like being manipulated either.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just buy the DVD's Ralph. It's cheaper and eliminates all the other crap you don't wanna watch. Thanks for sharing SB !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont really wish to be younger like that I just wish I could stop the aging process now!! I got into much trouble. LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Skip, it's good to see you out and about.


----------

